# Honda GCV 190



## Ptrain (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anybody know how to set the governor on a Honda GCV 190 any pics might be helpful to.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. Thats the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.


----------



## Ptrain (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok so how do you set the rod on the inside of the oil pan. The rod that connects to the governor arm came apart while changing the crankshaft and slid inside the bottom of the pan where the gear is.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will have to split the shaft to get it back out if it went all the way in.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62066&stc=1&d=1215039618
GCV190_Sump.pdf


----------



## Ptrain (Jul 2, 2008)

*Governor setting*

I replaced the crankshaft on the engine, while doing this the govenor arm came undone. the rod that the arm connected to went inside the hole it sets in and moved inside is there a certain way to set the inside before adjusting it to the throttle?( Honda GCV 190 )


----------



## Ptrain (Jul 2, 2008)

Also, It is still apart to be able to set it back to where it goes


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just push it back through the hole in the sump, there is a little clip (#22) that is supposed to help keep the shaft from going inside the pan.

The flat paddle part of the arm just rests on top of the slider (#13). You don't have to worry if it moves around while your putting the engine back together, this is why you must do the static adjustment before you run the engine. Just make sure it doesn't fall back in after it's together, or you will have to take it all the way back down to get it out.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

